# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού πιάτου

## MHTSOS

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί πώς ακριβώς γίνεται ο εντοπισμός ενός συγκεκριμένου δορυφόρου? Θέλω να πιάσω τον ASTRA στις 19,2 μοίρες αλλά δεν έχω ξανακάνει εγκατάσταση κεραίας και μου φαίνεται λίγο παλούκι  :frown:

----------


## AKIS

πενδιαφερομαι και εγω για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα οποιος ξερει κατι ας το γραψει

----------


## VAGOURAS

Καταρχην  πρεπει  να  παρεις  ενα  satfinter (12  euro)  και  να  το  συνδεσεις  μετα  το  κατοπτρο  συμφωνα  με  το  σχεδιαγραμμα  που  θα  εχει  στο  κουτι  του.Η  μπορεις  να  δανειστεις  ενα  αναλογικο  δεκτη  και  να  βαλεις  τη  συχνοτητα  ενος  αναμεταδοτη  του  ΑΣΤΡΑ  απο  καποιο  προσφατο  περιοδικο  ΣΑΤ.Αν  τωρα  το  πιατο  σου  κοιταει  HOTBIRD 13  ανατολικα , στρεψτο  λιγο  ανατολικοτερα  με  πολυ  αργες  κινησεις  και  θα  δεις  καποιο  σημα.Βασικη  προυποθεση  να  εισαι  σε  δυτικη  περιοχη  της  Ελλαδας  για  να  πιασεις  ικανοποιητικο  σημα  με  μικρο  πιατο (πχ  0,80  μ) .Αν  εισαι  ανατολικα  τα  πραγματα  δυσκολευουν  δραματικα  και  θελεις  1,60+ μ  .Τωρα  ολα  ειναι  σχετικα (ποιοτητα  LNB,πιατου,ευαισθησια  δεκτη  κλπ ).Θα  πιασεις  βεβαια  μονο  τους  δυνατους  αναμεταδοτες  του  ΑΣΤΡΑ  γιατι  αυτος  κοιταει  στην  κεντρικη  Ευρωπη  (γιαυτο  θελουμε  οσο  γινεται  μεγαλυτερο  πιατο).Ενδεικτικα  σου  λεω  οτι  μενω  σε  νησι  στα  νοτιοανατολικα  και  με  1,10  μ  πιανω  50  απο  τα  400  καναλια  που  επιανα  παλιοτερα  με  0,80  μ  στη  Δυτικη  Μακεδονια.Επειδη  βλεπω  ειδικα  για  τον  AKIS  οτι  ασχολειται  πιστεύω  οτι  ειναι  σχετικα  ευκολη  διαδικασια.Με  ψηφιακο  δεκτη  θα  δυσκολευτεις  πολυ  γιατι  οι  ενδειξεις  σταθμης  σηματος  αργουν  να  ανταποκριθουν  και  ισως  να  μην  σου  δειξει  σημα  τη  στιγμη  που  θα  σκοπευσεις  το  συγκακριμενο  δορυφορο  και  θα  το  προσπερασεις. Θελει  αργες  κινησεις  και  θα  τον  πιασετε  !!!!!!
Για  οποιαδηποτε  απορια  στα  δορυφορικα  ξαναρωτηστε  γιατι  εχω  ασχοληθει  αρκετα.
Με  εκτιμηση  VAGOURAS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## radioamateur

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο VAGOURA στην διαδικασια ανευρευσης δορυφόρου γενικα.Καταρχήν οι περισσότεροι δορυφορομανείς συνηθίζουν να εστιαζουν το κέντρο του δορυφορικού τους πιάτου στον ASTRA και παράκεντρα τους HOTBIRD & EUTELSAT.Καλό λοπόν θα ήταν να λάβεις υπόψιν και την διάταξη γειτονικών δορυφορικών πιάτων.Για την όλη διαδικασια θα χρειαστεις να έχεις μαζί σου στην ταράτσα 1)το δορυφορικό δέκτη,2)το sat-finder,3)μια μικρή φορητη τηλεόραση & τα καλωδια σύνδεσης με την tv,4)μια πηγη τροφοδοσιας ρευματος 220V,4)σταθερο σημειο στήριξης κεραίας & παρελκόμενα στήριξης (γωνίες κτλ) και 5)πολυ υπομονη!!!Προσοχη να μην βραχυκυκλώσεις το καλώδιο από το δέκτη προς την κεραια το οποίο πρέπει να είναι αρίστης ποιότητας  για ελάχιστες απώλειες.Η μικρή ή μεγάλη απόκλιση απο το κέντρο του δορυφόρου επιδρα στην ένταση του σήματος της γενικής λήψης.Βαζεις μονωτική ταινία στο φισάκι καθόδου αφού το βιδώσεις στο LNB αφου τελειώσει η διαδικασια συντονισμου προς αποφυγή οξειδώσεων-κακής επαφής  λόγω των βροχών.
Στο εμπόριο κυκλοφορούν καποια πυξίδα για τη διαδικασια αυτη η οποία πιθανόν να είναι περιττή με την προϋπόθεση έχεις ήδη φορτώμένο το δέκτη πριν με μερικά απο τα κανάλια του ASTRA ή οποιου δορυφόρου σε ενδιαφέρει.Ο συγκεκριμένος δορυφόρος είναι ψιλοαδυνατος οπότε μια κεραια απο 1,20 ίσως ειναι καλυτερη.
Τον HELLAS SAT δεν μπορεις να το λάβεις με το ίδιο πιάτο που λαμβάνεις τον ΑSTRA.Και το σημαντικότερο είναι να μην υπάρχουν φυσικά εμπόδια ψιλότερα κτίρια, δέντρα κτλ προς την κατεύθυνση λήψης.
Καλές δορυφορικές λήψεις!!!

----------


## radiodj105

Εφόσον μένεις κάπου στους Αγίους Αναργύρους, για να πιάσεις τον ASTRA προσπάθησε το πιάτο σου να κοιτάει προς "Φάληρο". Πιστεύω ότι αν στη γειτονιά σου υπάρχουν δορυφορικά πιάτα (που τα βλέπεις από την ταράτσα σου), το πιθανότερο είναι να κοιτάνε ASTRA. Εκτός και αν έχεις κανένα γείτονα μουσουλμάνο, οπότε θα κοιτάει τον Turksat (κάπου προς Υμμητό).
 Αν ο ψηφιακός δέκτης σου δεν έχει περασμένο κανάλι, θα είναι πιο δύσκολο να κετράρει προς κάποιο κανάλι. 
1. Με τι δέκτη θα κάνεις λήψη;
2. Καλή ιδέα πάντως είναι (αφού κεντράρεις τον Astra) να βάλεις και ένα δεύτερο LNB που θα το συνδέσεις "πλάι" στο LNB του ASTRA και θα λαμβάνει τον Hotbird.

----------


## MHTSOS

Ο δέκτης είναι Silvercrest. Το όλο πακέτο είναι της πλάκας από τα Lidl. Το πιάτο είναι 80άρι και έχει LNB με 2 εξόδους. Ο δέκτης είναι ψηφιακός και έχει ήδη περασμένα τα κανάλια του κάθε δορυφόρου. Να πιάνω πολλά κανάλια δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Στην ουσία μόνο για το Eurosport και κανενα άλλο αθλητικό το πήρα. Η κάθετη απόκληση του πιάτου πόσες μοίρες πρέπει να είναι?

----------


## radiodj105

> Στην ουσία μόνο για το Eurosport και κανενα άλλο αθλητικό το πήρα. Η κάθετη απόκληση του πιάτου πόσες μοίρες πρέπει να είναι?



Μην περιμένεις όμως το Eurosport να έχει ελληνικό ήχο. Το γερμανόφωνο Eurosport θα το πιάνεις σίγουρα. Το ότι έχει 2 εξόδους το LNB αυτό σημαίνει πολύ απλά ότι μπορείς να συνδέσεις (στην άλλη έξοδο) επιπλέον έναν δέκτη (χωρίς ο ένας δέκτης να επηρεάζει τη λειτουργία του άλλου).

----------


## MHTSOS

Νομίζω ότι το Γαλλικό Eurosport έχει και αγγλικό ήχο γιατί γερμανικά δεν ξέρω καθόλου.

----------


## AKIS

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ BOHΘΕΙΑ

Σε 1-2 μερες μου ερχονται τα πραγματα και θα αρχισω την εγκατασταση
ο εξοπλισμος  μου ειναι ενα lnb,μια καρτα skystar2 για pc  kai ενα πιατο 1.1 αρχικα θελω να πιασω τον hotbird
Υ.Σ.Ο δεκτης μου εχει αποθηκευμενα καναλια θα με βοηθηση αυτο??

----------


## radiodj105

> Υ.Σ.Ο δεκτης μου εχει αποθηκευμενα καναλια θα με βοηθηση αυτο??



Φυσικά και θα σε βοηθήσει (το ότι έχει αποθηκευμένα κανάλια).
Εδώ σου γράφω τι μπορείς να δεις και σε ποιά συχνότητα.
Eurosport Greece =  Hotbird 12959 V 27500 3/4 (ελληνικό ή αγγλικό σπηκάζ είναι κλειδωμένο όμως).
Eurosport 2          = Hotbird 10834 V 27500 3/4 (γαλλικό σπηκάζ)
Eurosport             = Astra 11954 H 27500 3/4 (γερμανικό σπηκάζ)

----------


## AKIS

ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ!ΕΠΙΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ HOTBIRD ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΠΙΑΣΑ 742 ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ

----------


## radiodj105

> ΕΠΙΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ HOTBIRD ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΠΙΑΣΑ 742 ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ



Με το *"καλησπέρα"* που έχει και καλύτερη διάδοση, θα πιάσεις ακόμα περισσότερα κανάλια!
Το βράδυ και ειδικά όταν έχει ξαστεριά, τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## katnik

Παιδιά  καλησπέρα 
 :Very Happy:  
 δώστε μου τα φωτα σας
 ήθελα να κάνω μία εγκατάσταση ενός δορυφορικού συστήματος αλλά μιάς και βλέπω ότι γνωρίζεται πολλά ήθελά  μία βοήθεια (Τι χρειάζομαι για να κάνω μία τέτια εγκατάσταση που αναφέρεται μέσα στο Foroum.Εδώ με ζητάνε περίπου 250 ευρώ για μία κεραία δορυφορικό δέκτη και όλη η εγκατάσταση γενικά (λένε ότι θα έχω και μερικά κανάλια τα οποία τους σπάι τους κωδικούς (έχει δύο θήκες το σύστημα του δέκτη μία για NOVA και μία η κανονική που έχει . Δεν ξέρω έχω μπερδευτεί.  :Crying or Very sad:   Έαν έχει κανένας χρόνο θα ήθελα να μου πείτε
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## gsmaster

> ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ!ΕΠΙΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ HOTBIRD ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΠΙΑΣΑ 742 ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ



Στο έχω πεί 546698 φορές ΜΗΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ!

----------


## radiodj105

> (Τι χρειάζομαι για να κάνω μία τέτια εγκατάσταση που αναφέρεται μέσα στο Foroum.Εδώ με ζητάνε περίπου 250 ευρώ για μία κεραία δορυφορικό δέκτη και όλη η εγκατάσταση γενικά (λένε ότι θα έχω και μερικά κανάλια τα οποία τους σπάι τους κωδικούς (έχει δύο θήκες το σύστημα του δέκτη μία για NOVA και μία η κανονική που έχει . Δεν ξέρω έχω μπερδευτεί.   Έαν έχει κανένας χρόνο θα ήθελα να μου πείτε
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.



Κοίτα φίλε. Τα βασικά μέρη που αποτελείται είναι... 
1. ένας δορυφορικός δέκτης (ψηφιακός πλέον και όχι αναλογικός)
2. ένα δορυφορικό πιάτο (πιο "βουκολικά" αναφέρεται και ως "ταψί")
4. ένα LNB (ελ-εν μπι, είναι το μαραφέρι που μπαίνει επάνω στο πιάτο για να λάβει τα κανάλια)
5. το καλώδιο που συνδέει το δορυφορικό δέκτη με το LNB. 

Επίσης  χρειάζεται πολύ υπομονή (αφού είναι η πρώτη σου φορά).
Σχετικά με δέκτες, συμβαίνει το εξής....
Υπάρχουν...
1.  οι δέκτες που λαμβάνουν FTA (Free To Air, κανάλια χωρίς συνδρομή). Συνήθως αυτοί είναι πολύ φτηνοί και δεν έχουν υποδοχή για κάρτα (να σου εξηγήσω ότι βάζοντας κάρτα βλέπεις π.χ. Νόβα).
2. οι δέκτες που λαμβάνουν τα κανάλια FTA, αλλά έχουν και υποδοχή για κάρτα.
3. οι δέκτες που λαμβάνουν τα κανάλια FTA, έχουν υποδοχή για κάρτα, αλλά κάνουν και Emulation. Το emulation είναι λίγο μπερδεμένη ιστορία, αλλά βασικά με απλά λόγια, σημαίνει ότι δέκτες με τέτοιο πράγμα, σου επιτρέπουν να δεις μερικά κωδικοποιημένα κανάλια.
*Ούτε κουβέντα για Νόβα! Αυτό το ξεχνάμε!* Εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχει αλλάξει κωδικοποίηση και είναι αδύνατον με απλές γνώσεις κάποιος να σπάσει τηνκωδικοποίηση. Εννοείται ότι ακόμα και αν το καταφέρεις, θα είσαι παράνομος. 
Μπορώ να σου προτείνω δέκτη (με Emulation), και αν είσαι Αθήνα, να σου πω και σημεία πώλησης.
Κατά γενική ομολογία, η ποιότητα εικόνας, δεν συγκρίνεται με ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ελληνικό κανάλι. Ακόμα και αν μένεις στον Υμηττό, δίπλα από τις κεραίες, δεν θα μπορέσεις να συγκρίνεις την ποιότητα εικόνας και ήχου που σου προσφέρουν τα ψηφιακά κανάλια. Ειδικά γερμανικά και ιταλικά, είναι "όλα τα λεφτά".
Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα!

----------


## xampos

μεγαλη ιστορια παιδια καλυτερα να ανεβασεισ επανω την tv και το αποκωδικοποιητη και να ρυθμισεισ παντωσ πρεπει να εχει γωνια 45 μοιρεσ απο τη γη και να γυριζεισ το πιατο με πολυ απαλεσ κινησεισ αφου ρυθμισεισ σωστα τον αποκωδικοποιητη

----------

